# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  عدة طرق منوعة لتزيين الكيك

## ملكة سبأ

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


أثناء تجوال شقيقتي بعالم النت وجدت بعض الطرق والمخططات لصناعة أشكال متعددة من الكعك ..



نقلتها لكم هنا لتستفيدوا منها ..


________________
نبدأ بسم الله ..



طبعا خليط الكعك لك الاختيار تصنعينه من الكعك الجاهز او من وصفة خاصة بك 

ومن تريد الاسهل عليها شراء اي نوع من انواع الكعك التي تفضلها (طبعا فيه بيتي كروكر واخواتها ) 

ولكن في هذه الكعكة نطمح ان يكون الخليط باللون الاصفر افضل 

المهم كثيرا مايقال ان الانسان لا يستطيع ان يصنع اشكالا متعددة من الكعك بسبب قلة الخبرة او ان الصواني ليست متوفرة 

هنا جميع الأدوات التي سنستعملها متوفرة لدى الجميع


________________ 



الكعكة الاولى هي السفينة الشراعية 


المفاجأة ان الصينية المربعة هي افضل شي 
الان الكعكة جاهزة ماعلينا سوى تقسيمها وتجهيزها 
مخطط التقسيم يكون بالشكل التالي 


[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/4617/2bb3.gif[/IMG]


تقسمينها كما هو موضح بالشكل 
القاعدة احظري كرتونة وقطعيها وغلقيها بالالمنيوم وزينيها بالالوان اللامعة 

شكل الكيكة 

[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/7805/1ui3.jpg[/IMG]

الحين التزيين 

تضعين عليها الكريمة سواء كريمة الخفق او الدريم ويب او الكريمة الجاهزة ( كريمة الخفق اضيفي عليها قليلا من السكر لانها غير محلاة )

هناك على الكعكة الوان خذي مقدارا من الكريمة واضيفي اليها الألوان التي تريدين التشكيل بها وابدئي التشكيل كما ترغبين

والقاعدة بالحلويات التي تفضلينها

اتمنى الشرح وافي



________________ 




كعكة المكوك 

(طبعا نلغي شعار امريكا) 


[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/7039/1mo4.jpg[/IMG]


هذا هو المخطط


[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/6459/2wa6.gif[/IMG]


طبعا نزين الكعكة اولا بكريمة بيضاء ( كريمة الخفق او دريم ويب )
كريمة الخفق اطعم ولكن يجب اضافة قليل من السكر المطحون الناعم 

بعد ان نجهز الكريمة نرفع القليل منها ونضيف اي لون نفضله 
لتخطيط الاطراف ووحوالي ملعقتين نضيف عليها لون احمر

في الواقع هي سهلة ولكن تحتاج الى دقة 


________________ 



كيكه القصر

( حبيت شكلها كثير .. وشكلها صعب شوي .. )


[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/5788/1uv1.jpg[/IMG] 


مخططها جدا بسيط عبارة عن كيكتين مربعتين وكل كيكة تقسم لاربع اجزاء وينحطون فوق بعض الا مربع واحد يقسم الى قسمين ويحط فوق بعضهم 


الطريقة الثانية وهي تحتاجين لكيكتين مربعتين الاولى تبقى كما هي 
والثانية تقسم الى قسمين القسم الاول تحطينه فوق الكيكة المربعة الاولى والقسم الباقي يقسم الى قسمين ونحتاج ايضا لكيكة صغيرة مربعة نقسمها الى قسمين صغار للقبة 
(وممكن فقط زي الصورة الاولى فقط كيكتين انا خليت النموذجين )

بهذا الشكل الصورة راح تشرح كلامي 


[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/5255/castlecake11tz0.jpg[/IMG]



ثم بالكريمة تلصقينهم مع بعض 



[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/8160/castlecake21lt8.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/419/castlecake31ep3.jpg[/IMG]




تجيبين اكواب بسكويت الايسكريم وتكسرينه وتاخذين جزء منه للباب 


[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/5255/castlecake11tz0.jpg[/IMG]



ثم بكريمة بلون اخر تلصقين حبات الايسكريم كل حبتين مع بعض وتثبتينهم على الكيك للسور 



[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/8418/castlecake51ra2.jpg[/IMG]




طبعا بالكريمة الخضراء ترسمين الزرع والكريمة السوداء او البنية الممر



[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/65/castlecake61mf3.jpg[/IMG] 




والكيكة بتكون جاهزه


اذا مالقيتي الوان الطعام الاسود والبني لاتزعلين

خذي حبة ارويو وهرسيها ناعمة وحطيها بدل الكريمة ويطلع لونها احلى في رسم الممر 

اتمنى الفكرة واصلة 


________________ 



أشكال أخرى ..

[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/1329/1gb4.jpg[/IMG]

هذه الكعكة لا تحتاج الى مخطط فقط تحتاج الى كعكة دائرية 
وحلويات وكريمة لتزيين وانتِ تفنني بحشوها بعد تقطيعها الى نصفين ثم تشربينها بعصير الفاكهة 
طبعا هذه الخطوة مع كل الكعكات تحتاجين الى حشوها من الداخل بقطع الفواكه وقليل من الكريمة ثم تعيدين الطبقة الثانية فوق الاولى وتبدئين بالتغليف والتزيين 


________________ 



كيكة الشجرة 

[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/3623/6162pe4.jpg[/IMG]

وهذا المخطط

[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/7943/2kh5.gif[/IMG]


سهله جداً .. 


________________ 



 بالعافية عليكم 
وأنتظر آرائكم*

----------


## فرح

واااااو شوو هالاشكاااال الحلوووه حبيبتي 
ومن الصباح  :wink: ..
بس للأسف هاليومين تعبانه  :in_love:  :help: ..
يعني انت تسويها وانا اكل  :toung: هههههه..
تسلم الايااادي مـــــــلكيتا .
بجد اشكااال حلوووو وخصوصا شكل 
القصر اكيد هذا الا اريده ههههه
يعطيك العااافيه 
دوووم توااافينا بالجديد .
موفقه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

سلامتك يالغلا مافيك إلا العافيه  إن شاء الله 
إذا صار عيد ميلاد البنوتات او عيد حمزه سوي لهم  مثل هالشكال الحلوه .
شكرا لحضورك الغالي

----------


## زهور الامل

كتير اشكااال روووعه 
تسلم الا ياادي يااقلبي ملوووكه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

تسلمي لي يالغلا غفورتي الحلوة شكرا لحضورك

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

تسلمي على الطرق الجميلة 
ونشاء الله بس لما نسوي حلا ما نسئ الطرق 
ويعطيك العافية

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/7805/1ui3.jpg[/IMG]
ياااقلبي على هالحركاااااااااات الحلوووة
بس يبغالها وحدة فن في الكيك مهو مثلي
يسلموو ملوووكة .. يعطيج العافية .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على الطرح ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أخواتي :  أريام ـ أميرة  ـ أخي شبكة 
شاكرة ومقدرة لكم حضوركم الذي أسعدني

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

_مشكوره واجد واجد اختي ملكة سبا_
_اشكال روعه وتجنن وتفتح النفس_ 
_ارسلي لي وحده من هلكيك اللذيذ_ 
_او اقول لك حاجه ذكرى زواجي بعد_ 
_شهر من الان رسليها بعدين_ 
_هههههههههههه_

----------


## لحن الخلود

مشكورة على الطرح الرائع
وشكله  لذيذ والله جوعتوني

----------


## سكرة التصميم

*بصرااحه شيء جميل*

*شكرا*

----------

